# Great Eagles- real or Middle-Earth-only?



## aragil (Jan 5, 2005)

Here's another science-y article related (somehow) to Tolkien's Middle-earth:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4138147.stm

It should be noted that the eagles described here 'only' weigh 10-14 kg (~20 lbs), and 'only' have a 3 meter wingspan, and so aren't quite as big as Tolkien's. They did prey on 200 kg Moas, though!

And is anyone surprised that they lived in NZ?


----------

